# Daewoo 280-3 & 290



## neoend (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello can any one send me the catalogue of the Daewoo 280-3 & 290 for the spare parts so i can find out the OEM part numbers so i can order some parts thanx in advance for your support


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried the Daewoo Dealer?

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Daewoo purchased bobcat so see your local bobcat dealer.:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Doosan bought Bobcat. Not Daewoo.

So I doubt Bobcat can help you. 

Sorry Blas.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Doosan bought Daewoo as well we have a 2003 225 Daewoo solar and 2007 225,300,340 Dooson and we get parts for all at Bobcat. Go to the bobcat dealer. :thumbsup:
http://usa.doosaninfracore.co.kr/DIA/DIA.aspx


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I stand corrected.:notworthy

It's kind of funny, when I made my earlier post I sort of thought to myself, "unless Doosan also owns Daewoo". But I did not have time to research it.

But essentially the answer is still..."See the dealer"


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey I didn't even know that until the dooson reps told me at table 9 in Vegas (Con Expo). I took no offense my man. :w00t:


----------

